# K2 Maysis. Your thoughts?



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

How do they fit?


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> How do they fit?


+1. If they don't fit then they are garbage, no matter how 'good' a boot they are.


----------



## arl2 (Nov 29, 2010)

I don't have them right now as i ordered online but i went to my shop yesterday and tried them on and i really like how they fit. Nice and snug and it really seemed to stay tight with the boa.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

arl2 said:


> i ordered online but i went to my shop yesterday and tried them on and i really like how they fit


awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

arl2 said:


> I don't have them right now as i ordered online but i went to my shop yesterday and tried them on and i really like how they fit.


Unless this was a box store... not awesome. Most shops price match now with they way the economy is. Shop local you dunce.


----------



## Flaus (Jan 2, 2012)

I have the Maysis and I love them. Only rode 2-3 times on them since our season here on the ice coast sucked, but I liked them a lot. Very comfy (for my feet) and warm. Itwas nice with the boas to pop them loose on the lift then dial them in when strapping in.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

arl2 said:


> I just bought these boots today! Lots of people have said good things about them. Does anybody here have thoughts about them?


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Nivek said:


> Unless this was a box store... not awesome. Most shops price match now with they way the economy is. Shop local you dunce.


Quite frankly my closest "shop" that has gear is Sports Chalet or some other big corporate company, and I don't see the point in supporting a corporate that makes more than enough profit yet still over charges on all their gear. Plus they won't match online deals. SO that said, sometimes it is best to try them on and by online...:dunno:

Anyways, I have the Maysis. Mine are in sexy Oxblood. They're pretty bitchin dude, especially if you heat mold the liner. It'll take a few trips to break em in, but the Dual Boa system is awesome


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

tylerkat89 said:


> Quite frankly my closest "shop" that has gear is Sports Chalet or some other big corporate company, and I don't see the point in supporting a corporate that makes more than enough profit yet still over charges on all their gear. Plus they won't match online deals. SO that said, sometimes it is best to try them on and by online...:dunno:
> 
> Anyways, I have the Maysis. Mine are in sexy Oxblood. They're pretty bitchin dude, especially if you heat mold the liner. It'll take a few trips to break em in, but the Dual Boa system is awesome


Sports Chalet is a box store.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Nivek said:


> Sports Chalet is a box store.


Gotcha :thumbsup:


----------

